# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie kent dit verschijnsel?

## Gerry21

Na een lang gebruik van deze kleur, zie foto, oogschaduw en oogpotlood heb ik af en aan deze vreemde verkleuring onder aan beide voeten. Mijn huisarts en dermatoloog hebben zoiets nog nooit gezien! Dermatoloog wil op het moment dat het zich weer voordoet bloed prikken en wat van de verkleuring afschrapen voor onderzoek.
Graag reactie als dit u ook bekend voorkomt.

----------


## MissMolly

Is de verkleuring af te wassen of met bijvoorbeeld alcohol weg te poetsen?
Heb je gecontroleerd of er iets in een bepaald paar schoenen kan zitten dat afgeeft?

----------


## Gerry21

Geachte Miss Molly,

Dank voor uw reactie.

Nee, het zijn geen schoenen. En nee, het is niet af te wassen, althans niet geheel. Met alcohol ben ik er nog niet aan geweest. Maar dat is mijn punt helemaal niet, waar het om gaat is dat ik jaren iets op mijn ogen heb gedaan, oogschaduw en oogpotlood in exact die kleur, en er nu al sinds een kleine 3 jaar, af en aan onder aan de voeten uitkomt. Er zit duidelijk iets in mijn lichaam dat heel erg vreemd is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gerry,

Ik ben wel benieuwd of je weet wat de oorzaak van die blauwe kleur was.
Ik zou zelf denken idd iets met sokken of schoenen, maar je geeft al aan dat dat het niet is en een allergische reactie komt meestal niet na zoveel jaar pas opsteken...

----------


## John_Swain

Je moet ook niet op je voeten kleuren maar op papier!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nee dat is flauw  :Big Grin: 

Maare, dat is apart zeg!  :Confused: 

Denk overigens niet dat het van make up moet komen lijkt mij...
Denk eens even goed na, is er niets waar je met je blote voeten op loopt wat blauw is?
Dit zal mijn enigste verklaring kunnen zijn!

En ik maak er dan wel een grapje over maar dit ziet er niet naar uit alsof dit uit je lichaam komt...

Ja of je hebt een kleurstof in je bloed, maar ook dat lijkt me sterk want dan zal je het niet lang houden denk ik... Een tatoo kan een mens best hebben, maar als er lettelijk kleurstoffen door je bloed stroomt dan kom je hier echt niet zonder klachten vanaf!

"Of het is iets buitenaards... zullen ze dan toch bestaan?  :EEK!: "

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John,
je maakt er wel altijd iets leuks van  :Wink: 
Maar idd als er een kleurstof door iemand zou stromen dan lijkt me dat er meer klachten behoren te zijn...

----------


## John_Swain

> @ John,
> je maakt er wel altijd iets leuks van 
> Maar idd als er een kleurstof door iemand zou stromen dan lijkt me dat er meer klachten behoren te zijn...


ja het leven moet je soms ook een beetje toelachen... mopperen doe je maar in je kist  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Draag jij soms blauwe steunzolen of zo ? Die kunnen misschien ook kleur afgeven op je voeten of blauwe sokken als je zweetvoeten hebt ? 
En het is echt verkleurd en geen blauwe plek of zoiets ? 
Moest het nu echt donker blauw zijn dan zou je eerder gaan denken aan een soort afsterving van het vlees in je voet. Heb je nog een goeie doorbloeding in je voet ? Heb je het op alle 2 je voeten of is het gewoon een grap ?? 
Nog een fijne avond

----------


## John_Swain

> Draag jij soms blauwe steunzolen of zo ? Die kunnen misschien ook kleur afgeven op je voeten of blauwe sokken als je zweetvoeten hebt ? 
> En het is echt verkleurd en geen blauwe plek of zoiets ? 
> Moest het nu echt donker blauw zijn dan zou je eerder gaan denken aan een soort afsterving van het vlees in je voet. Heb je nog een goeie doorbloeding in je voet ? Heb je het op alle 2 je voeten of is het gewoon een grap ?? 
> Nog een fijne avond


het feit dat ze niet meer reageert begin ik ook steeds meer te twijfelen...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

